# Wireless Netwrok detected but can't connect



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

OK--hoping for some help from someone who has been there..

I have a Portege 2000 running XP and would like ot connect to wireless network. The "View wireless network" menu shows my home network. I hit connect button--the "work bar" works and then a message pops up that says that the network could not be detected and may have moved.

I have:

1) restarted computer
2) turned wirelss on and off
3) tried device manager trouble shooter--says device is working properly.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## marklew (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to ask questions but,
Has it ever connected? Does anything else connect to the wireless connection successfully. What kind of router or wirelss network are you connecting to?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

wireless netwrok up and running well--two other computers connected no problem

This computer has never connected to this router and set up. recently added WEP security and this lap top has been called back from the moth balls when my other Toshiba crashed (another story--feel cursed).

help? was thinking of connecting directly using DSL cable and downloading drivers and/or updating things but wanted advice before I really screw things up!


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

motorola wireless router


----------



## marklew (Sep 24, 2010)

So is your wireless network now WEP? or mixed?
Have you enabled any MAC address filtering to the router? I always forget that on mine!!!
Is there a firewall running? third party or windows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

If that doesn't work, does a wired connection to the same machine work? That will tell us if it's just a wireless issue.

Have you tried no encryption on the router to see if it works that way? Do other machines connect to the same wireless router?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Have done all of above including installing Net Framework 3.5.

Wi-Fi inspector ran well--now showing Network tab. Problem is that am using another computer with web access so am having trouble getting you a screen shot. 

Reading across from left to right I see:

Name of adapter
Signal: -64, 802.11b
Default enc.:WEP
Default Auth: Open
Vendor: Broadband solutions
BSSID: 00:24:C8:864:B..
Channel: 1
Freq: 2412
Network type: access point
Graph: small box

Does above help?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

here's the shot--your instructions are great--should follow them more often..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the signal is a little weak, but you should be able to connect. I'd change the router's channel to either 6 or 11 and see if that makes a difference.

Does this computer connect if you test with a wired connection?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

It does connect with direct connection to router.

How do I change the signal and if I do does that mean that other computers will not be able to connect?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

re-positioned router and now at -60...


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

re-starting computer and will try again..not much hope in that working though.. still same problem saying unable to connect and that the network may no longer be in range..


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry--heading to sleep--CET!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd change the channel on the router to 6 or 11 and see if that helps.

What's the exact make and model of the modem and the router?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

motorola--need to go home and check for details...


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Motorola 
Type 0x69?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Never heard of that, and neither has Motorola. Look on the label on the bottom.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Motorola router
says Type: 0x69


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

motorola 12VDC
serial number 157983102128
Looks like Netopia style but for the life of me there is no name of the router on bottom...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I honestly have no idea what you have.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Found box deep in basement...

Motorola
ADSL 2/2+ WiFi Router
4 port managed switch

Does that help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The box also doubtless has a model number somewhere, THAT would be a big help.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

3347


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

DSK analog wlan router (3347)


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

3347-02-20sc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does it look anything like this one?

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...pia-ADSL2plus-3-D-Reach-Extreme-Gateway-US-EN

Please do this when connected with a wired connection to that router.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

That is the one--sorry for the delay--it is distributed by Swisscom and their labelling is minimalist..

Will follow instructions when I get home from office tonight--thanks for hanging in there--have confidence that you will help me solve my problem!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is the User Manual for the Netopia® 3347-02-10NA Extreme Wireless DSL Gateway, let's see if that matches your machine.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Reuben>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : reuben-ql878eyz
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-46-4E-C9
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 S Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-39-37-13-A5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.40
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 30, 2010 6:54:11
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 01, 2010 6:54:11 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\Reuben>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try logging into the web based setup using 192.168.1.1 in a browser address.

User: *Admin*
Password: *<serial #>*

*<serial #>* - Default password for Netopia 3000, 2000 and 3500 is the serial number of the Netopia modem, please see the serial from the back of your modem unit.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

OK--please remind me is the goal to switch the channel?


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sold by Swisscom--should I be trying to log in on their site?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The problem is, if the password has been changed, I have no idea what to suggest for you to crack it. I'd talk to the ISP if this is their equipment and explain you need to adjust the wireless settings.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

OK. Now am beginning to understand. I have the password for the Swisscom ISP site and am confident that I can get in--can you please tell me what I am supposed to do once I get in to the site? 

Also my one worry is that by tweaking settings I will render the other lap tops in the house unable to access the wireless router--hope that that is not the case...

Appreciate your patience--am working in Swiss time zone and my bandwidth is from 8-11PM CET.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

On the wireless configuration page, I'd just change the channel. Try 6 or 11 to start. Another thing to try is to move the router, even a couple of feet might make a big difference.


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

OK--will do!


----------



## Plato1234 (Sep 25, 2010)

swamped this week--tunneled into their site with password but could not find means to change the channel. I will try to call Swisscom this week...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Post a screen shot of the wireless configuration page when you have it up.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

